# Bay Hippie Outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Trout fishing has turned on fire as water temps have reached 72 degrees! Here are a few recent trips from this week! Come get on the water and ease your mind and fill your freezer in this crazy time! Bring the family along and stay in one of our fully equipped camps!! Fishing is going to continue to be great throughout all the madness!!

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

